# Current Costs of Vistana Villages



## nanette0269 (Aug 4, 2010)

went to an owner update and just wanted to share some of the current pricing:

2 BD LO; Annual Usage; Key West; Mandatory Unit; 81,000 points = $26k
2 BD; EOY; Bella; Mandatory Unit; 81,000 usage = $18K (current promotion to $15K)

...or thereabouts based on my memory.


----------



## Valmiki (Aug 4, 2010)

that is a lot less than what I paid for a 2 bedroom about 5 years ago


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Way, Way Too Much.*




nanette0269 said:


> went to an owner update and just wanted to share some of the current pricing:
> 
> 2 BD LO; Annual Usage; Key West; Mandatory Unit; 81,000 points = $26k
> 2 BD; EOY; Bella; Mandatory Unit; 81,000 usage = $18K (current promotion to $15K)
> ...


Timeshare company full-freight pricing is a joke.  

Timeshare real values are hovering right around Zero & yet the timeshare sellers are still offering them for major money.  They must attend special training courses to learn how to keep straight faces while quoting those comically absurd prices. 

Vistana Villages is an extremely nice timeshare -- 1 of our favorites.  We love it.  Even so, nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight -- even reduced full-freight compared with 5 years ago -- is worth the money, and that goes for Vistana Villages the same as all the other super-nice timeshares. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Valmiki (Aug 4, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Timeshare company full-freight pricing is a joke.
> 
> Timeshare real values are hovering right around Zero & yet the timeshare sellers are still offering them for major money.  They must attend special training courses to learn how to keep straight faces while quoting those comically absurd prices.
> 
> ...



What is the approximate value of a resale at Vistana Villages now? I assume the resale will come with the staroptions as this is a mandatory resort?


----------



## jarta (Aug 4, 2010)

*Mandatory Resorts from TUG Starwood FAQ Sticky*

"8) What do Mandatory and Voluntary mean?

a. If a resort is Staroption "Mandatory," it means that when the week is sold to a new owner (resale) the Staroption value of the week transfers to the new owner, and the new owner has the right to exchange his timeshare in the Starwood Vacation Network. These resorts are Staroption Mandatory:

* Harborside at Atlantis
* Vistana Villages (Bella and Key West phases only)
* Westin St. John (Virgin Grand - Hillside only)
* Westin Ka'anapali & Westin Ka'anapali-North
* Westin Kierland Villas"

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63224


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 4, 2010)

definitely too much, just like every other developer....but at least when i hear the current costs i feel better about buying at the bottom of the resale market   Now, I just need to get a cheap Marriott unit....ah, the challenge!


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 4, 2010)

Val, you could check redweek or even the marketplace here to see the current resale pricing.  That being said, few seem to have 81,000 points with them...and this number is great because it gets you into a week anywhere in their network.  most resales i'm seeing 67,100, which will never get you into any hawaii property.


----------



## grgs (Aug 4, 2010)

nanette0269 said:


> That being said, few seem to have 81,000 points with them...and this number is great because it gets you into a week anywhere in their network.  most resales i'm seeing 67,100, which will never get you into any hawaii property.



67,100 will get you into studios in Hawaii.  However, I agree that 81,000 SOs is a nicer number to have.  

Glorian


----------



## vistana101 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow-I paid 18k for the 2 bed bella almost 10 years ago


----------



## Valmiki (Aug 4, 2010)

I have 2 at Vistana Villages:
A 2 bedroom at Bella and another 2 Bedroom at Key West --- both are mandatory and carry 81,000 staroptions each. 
BTW, I learned on this forum today that mandatory means you can sell with the staroptions --- thanks guys!!!


----------



## okwiater (Aug 5, 2010)

nanette0269 said:


> went to an owner update and just wanted to share some of the current pricing:
> 
> 2 BD LO; Annual Usage; Key West; Mandatory Unit; 81,000 points = $26k
> 2 BD; EOY; Bella; Mandatory Unit; 81,000 usage = $18K (current promotion to $15K)
> ...


 
I just purchased a resale 2 BD EOY Bella Mandatory unit with 81,000 options for $100 + closing costs.


----------



## Valmiki (Aug 5, 2010)

okwiater said:


> I just purchased a resale 2 BD EOY Bella Mandatory unit with 81,000 options for $100 + closing costs.



Is there a typo there ---- $100???? forgive me please but I am new here.


----------



## okwiater (Aug 5, 2010)

Valmiki said:


> Is there a typo there ---- $100???? forgive me please but I am new here.


 
No typo. My total out of pocket cost was $1,000 -- and that included both the 2010 maintenance fee and closing costs (2010 maintenance fee is actually half the total MF, since it's an EOY and my first usage year is 2011)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2010)

*That's What I Was Trying To Tell You.*




Valmiki said:


> Is there a typo there ---- $100???? forgive me please but I am new here.





okwiater said:


> No typo. My total out of pocket cost was $1,000 -- and that included both the 2010 maintenance fee and closing costs (2010 maintenance fee is actually half the total MF, since it's an EOY and my first usage year is 2011)


Full-freight timeshare prices are wildly unrealistic -- always have been, but now more so than ever. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 5, 2010)

okwiater said:


> I just purchased a resale 2 BD EOY Bella Mandatory unit with 81,000 options for $100 + closing costs.



Fantastic price. Congrats!


----------



## Valmiki (Aug 5, 2010)

okwiater said:


> No typo. My total out of pocket cost was $1,000 -- and that included both the 2010 maintenance fee and closing costs (2010 maintenance fee is actually half the total MF, since it's an EOY and my first usage year is 2011)



Something has to be wrong here --- then I will buy one now!!! I will pay $1,000 and get 81,000 staroptions ---- in fact I will buy about 5 ---- 5 star elite here I come.

Sorry, but I cannot believe this.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2010)

The reason Bella is selling for such a low price on the resale market is that it has a very high maintenance fee for the number of Staroptions you get.

Westin Kierland Villas (2 bm. L/O) - $1,237.30 - 148,100 Staroptions

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Bella (2 bdm. L/O) - $1,534 - 81,000 Staroptions

Compared to WKV - you pay $300 more a year, for half the Staroptions.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 5, 2010)

Valmiki said:


> Something has to be wrong here --- then I will buy one now!!! I will pay $1,000 and get 81,000 staroptions ---- in fact I will buy about 5 ---- 5 star elite here I come.
> 
> Sorry, but I cannot believe this.



believe it...

Resale SOs do not count towards Elite status unless they are requaled with a SVO purchase - and therefore makes it very difficult to justify the expense (for most - not all).

Also - Mandatory also means that you must pay a SVN fee for the 1st and 2nd SVO VOIs (TS week) owned that qualify for SVN.


----------



## okwiater (Aug 5, 2010)

Valmiki said:


> Something has to be wrong here --- then I will buy one now!!! I will pay $1,000 and get 81,000 staroptions ---- in fact I will buy about 5 ---- 5 star elite here I come.


Unfortunately resale staroptions do not qualify for Elite status unless you match each one with a developer purchase to requalify. And, as DeniseM points out, you will be stuck with a whole bunch of astronomical maintenance fees in addition to the cost of the developer purchases.



Valmiki said:


> Sorry, but I cannot believe this.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190422075628

How about now?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2010)

*"Mandatory" & "Voluntary" Are Extremely Odd Terms For Timeshares, No ?*




DavidnRobin said:


> believe it...
> 
> Resale SOs do not count towards Elite status unless they are requaled with a SVO purchase - and therefore makes it very difficult to justify the expense (for most - not all).
> 
> Also - Mandatory also means that you must pay a SVN fee for the 1st and 2nd SVO VOIs (TS week) owned that qualify for SVN.


So what ? 

Strip away the options & the status & the mandatory & voluntary features, etc., & you still have an outstanding stand-alone timeshare unit to use or rent out irrespective of any add-on SVN folderol, no ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2010)

So let's say that you bought 4 of these resale, and 4 more from the developer to reach 5 Star Elite.  (That would be a terrible deal, but just for an example.)

Let's say you got 4 for $1,000 each - $4,000

And bought 4 more from the developer for $29,900 each = $119,600

So your upfront cost would be $123,600

And your maintenance fee would be $12,272 a year!  ​
How's it look now?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 5, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> So what ?
> 
> Strip away the options & the status & the mandatory & voluntary features, etc., & you still have an outstanding stand-alone timeshare unit to use or rent out irrespective of any add-on SVN folderol, no ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan - not sure what you are getting at (?) - I was stating the aspects of owning V and M SVO VOIs - and letting the poster know the downside of buying from SVO (which you continually rail against).  However, there is a big difference in these types of resorts (SVO M &V) - resale value of these is a good barometer of their worth.  And just trying to relay this to the newbie Tugger...

We own almost all M resorts - resale (except an EOY WPORV) which we exclusively stay at, except for WKV (a great resort).  5 years in a row now for our WKORV OF and WSJ (2-weeks).  We rent or SVN exchange WKV...


----------



## vistana101 (Aug 5, 2010)

We got an EOY Bella 67,100 SO for free on ebay-we only had to pay 2010 MF and closing costs


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> So what ?
> 
> Strip away the options & the status & the mandatory & voluntary features, etc., & you still have an outstanding stand-alone timeshare unit to use or rent out irrespective of any add-on SVN folderol, no ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan - we aren't promoting using this TS to join the SVN.  A newbie specifically asked about doing that, and we are explaining why it's not a good idea.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2010)

*We Want The Money.  You Have The Money.  You Give The Money To Us.*




DavidnRobin said:


> Alan - not sure what you are getting at (?) - I was stating the aspects of owning V and M SVO VOIs - and letting the poster know the downside of buying from SVO (which you continually rail against).


It's not just SVO.  I rail against all the extra-cost systems designed to separate timeshare buyers from their cash.  For example, don't get me started on DRI. 

I advocate buying timeshares resale & I recommend buying them for use as-is & where-is over buying primarily with a view toward trading for some other timeshare. 

However that may be, I know even less about SVO & SVN than I do about other matters about which I am mainly in the dark.  About the only proprietary timeshare-exchange system I'm semi-familiar with that I would trust is resale Wyndham points.  

Then again, maybe SVO & SVN are the greatest thing since pop-top pepsi & I'm just to dense to figure them out.  (Wouldn't be the 1st time.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 5, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> I advocate buying timeshares resale & I recommend buying them for use as-is & where-is over buying primarily with a view toward trading for some other timeshare.
> 
> However that may be, I know even less about SVO & SVN than I do about other matters about which I am mainly in the dark.  About the only proprietary timeshare-exchange system I'm semi-familiar with that I would trust is resale Wyndham points.
> 
> ...




Please familiarize yourself with SVN before making blanket statements about the program. Your comments, while correct (in my opinion), are unhelpful when not placed in the correct context. I've seen multiple posts from you that clearly illustrate your belief that resale and location are the most important items to consider when buying a timeshare. Unfortunately, most Starwood would-be owners need specifics in deciding their purchase options, and many of us try to assist with that goal. Generic statements often don't convey any help to the buyer other than in general terms and warning (which, at times, can be appropriate).

As you've probably seen my posts over the years, you know I also advocate buying resale. However, there are times when buying a mandatory resale SVN property justifies a higher price as compared to a voluntary unit. It all depends on how the buyer plans on using the week. I own both types, and I speak from my own experience. New TUG visitors likely don't understand the intricacies of the SVN program, as you don't, and need help navigating the process and the inherent confusion. 

In this instance, the buyer paid $1,000 for an EOY week (which includes this years MFs) and it includes 81,000 StarOptions. 81k SOs will get a 1-bed unit in Hawaii, for instance. There are less expensive ways to get there, but this is not bad at all. And if the buyer is constrained by school schedule or must travel during holidays, this is a much better purchase than many other voluntary SVN resorts which many of us prefer for comparatively cheap traders via II. 

Regardless, I think we need to qualify our posts so that when people review this thread in future it shows not just what we think people should do, but why. Your posts lack the why, because you don't know the system.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 5, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The reason Bella is selling for such a low price on the resale market is that it has a very high maintenance fee for the number of Staroptions you get.




I noticed this too and wondered why this section of VV has fees that are higher than other sections at VV.  Is there some particular issue that is driving up the costs perhaps temporarily.  For example, is the reserve high rather than having a special assessment?


----------



## lamarjames (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a quick question; is not the new St. Augustine section of V.V. also mandatory?  Any information on prices (resale) for this area?


----------



## grgs (Aug 6, 2010)

goblue said:


> Just a quick question; is not the new St. Augustine section of V.V. also mandatory?  Any information on prices (resale) for this area?



No, St. Augustine is not mandatory (nor is Amelia).  There haven't been many resales for this section as it's the newest.  I expect the resale prices are even lower than for the mandatory phases.

Glorian


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Guilty As Charged.*




Ken555 said:


> I think we need to qualify our posts so that when people review this thread in future it shows not just what we think people should do, but why. Your posts lack the why, because you don't know the system.


Too true -- I know zippity-doodah about the workings of Sheraton's proprietary timeshare exchange system. 

Not only that, the 1 time we signed up for a Sheraton timeshare tour (Vistana Orlando, January 2003), the timeshare seller skipped the potentially informative sales presentation on the grounds that because we exchanged in using a newly acquired _el cheapo_ South African timeshare as trade bait, so she could tell in advance that we would not be interested in buying what she was selling, & besides we were "pre-gifted" with discount Disney tickets, so goodbye & good luck & have a nice day.  (We were misled by that experience into expecting that all the other timeshare sellers we encountered from then on would do the same thing, but that's another story.)  

However that may be, ignorant or knowledgeable about SVN etc., I think it is important for us all to emphasize the basics in straightforward, emphatic language for the benefit of newbies -- mainly, that resale timeshares are the most practical _because_ newly deeded timeshares sold by timeshare companies are so horribly overpriced.  

After that, once the newbies have made a semi-informed start that works for them, then -- sure -- let'm investigate the ins & outs & pluses & minuses of RCI & I-I & Marriott & SVN & I don't know what-all.  

I don't claim that 1 size fits all in the world of timeshares & timesharing.  What suits us may or may not be your cup of tea. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 6, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Too true -- I know zippity-doodah about the workings of Sheraton's proprietary timeshare exchange system.
> 
> [...]
> 
> However that may be, ignorant or knowledgeable about SVN etc., I think it is important for us all to emphasize the basics in straightforward, emphatic language for the benefit of newbies -- mainly, that resale timeshares are the most practical _because_ newly deeded timeshares sold by timeshare companies are so horribly overpriced.



Regardless, your comments here are for those contemplating a developer purchase. In this instance, once again, this thread is all about a resale purchase. There's no need to restate the obvious in each thread when it's apparent the interested party is buying resale already (other than to congratulate them for choosing wisely). 

If you learn more about SVN, I think you would be able to better understand the nuances we discuss in this forum. The benefit of the SVN program is in the details.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 6, 2010)

As you know - the mantra here has always 'rescind, research, and resale (if SVO works for you...).  we get it... but the point is for those who want (or have) to go beyond this...


----------

